# Sell BSV (US Bond ETF) Now?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Based on some postings here in CMF, i put a few US $ into the above ETF a few months back, to earn a bit of interest. But based on where the market is, (and going), on bonds in general, should I ditch this ETF now? And if so, where would you safely move this US cash right now ??? (note: i recently bought some BAC:US, but bailed out too early I'm afraid! doh!)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I hold it too. No, I would not ditch it. The average maturity for the fund is 3 years so if your time horizon is about 3 years, it should make no difference to you. In fact I would buy more at these levels -- provided you still have a 3 year out time horizon.

The 3 month return is -1.11% but the year-to-date return is +1.28%. In other words, it has not fallen that much.

Worst case scenario: even if we've entered a bear market in bonds (meaning that the 35 year bull market is finished), short term bonds are still a good place to park cash. But yes, prices will fluctuate. The returns are not a guarantee. Still, short term bond funds like BSV have previously shown positive returns even in periods where interest rates went up.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...just 'bumping' this thread up.... Is the current thinking (above) still the same...? 
ps - i didn't ditch it


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I still hold BSV. I don't see any reason to ditch it, and my intended holding period is about 2 years. Jargey, what's your time horizon for this?


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

James:
I know you see holding BSV. Would you see buying it, at this time? I ask because your last post was in November.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes I would still buy BSV here if you expect to leave this money alone for about 2-3 years, and if you intend to keep it in USD.

I see BSV as an analogue of Canada's VSB or XSB. These are short term bonds and you can't go wrong buying them at just about any time.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I still hold BSV. I don't see any reason to ditch it, and my intended holding period is about 2 years. Jargey, what's your time horizon for this?


sorry james ...i didn't see this post until now....
I have no immediate pans for this cash ... so 2-3 years out, i guess (unless i kick the proverbial bucket by the...then...who cares? )


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks James.


----------

